# Help I have been given the shaft!



## Cowgirl 2013 (May 27, 2013)

Anyone;
What, if anything, can you do when you purchase a puppy that has been found to have a kidney abnormality. If the breeder does not replace what can you do about this? The AKC is telling me to submit a letter with data, but I should look at what state law indicates about this type of problem. 

I realize that this is a poor business practice, but I do not want to see other people purchase a dog with the same abnormality. 

Has anyone had success with a kennel in regards to the above type of problem?:help:


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Did you have a contract? 

Your state may have a "lemon" law for puppies. Some do, some don't.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

First question. What does your contract state?


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

What did your contract say? What is covered/not covered? How old is the puppy? In most cases even a good contract from a good breeder might not cover this but a good breeder would likely work with you whether they are contractually obligated to or not.


----------



## mehpenn (May 22, 2006)

Look closely at your contract. If you didn't sign a contract, then you're probably out of luck. Reporting them to the AKC will flag them, but unless they're registered with the state, there will probably be no way to warn others. 
My puppies are covered 100% against any genetic issue documented by a licensed veterinarian. I don't offer money back, but will offer a replacement puppy, if the puppy owner declines another puppy, then their contract is void...all of this is very clearly stated in the contract. Luckily, I've never had to deal with any type of issue like this. 
From a breeder standpoint, though, I'd want to do what ever I could to make it right, just so you'd not smear my name in the mud.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

your last post said the breeder agreed to give you another puppy and let you keep the one you have.


----------

